# Alcohol Free at Oregano's



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

We chose to sit outside…or IQ2012 and myself did as we were the first to arrive…
We found the place despite the best efforts of Edel, the lady who answered the telehone a number of times before thankfully transferring me to the delivery driver…
if you’re looking for it..
opposite the Holiday Inn…. is how I would describe it, …
It is definitely not…. just in front of the DU building… that’s a roundabout . 

We took a look inside and it looked cosy enough but decided as it was probably the last chance we’d get to sit outside in the middle of the day before the summer, we would ..
We got the tables sorted out so we could seat seven, sat ourselves down, opened the menus and along came KC1 with her hubby, the happy couple sat down, Tropicana arrived not long afterwards, Wambuis a little after that…… and finally Ibkiss rolled in and we were seven…

I think the order was mushroom risotto, pizza, a selection of chicken pastas, and a hot chocolate with bread. I would like to mention Oregano’s was Sherry’s choice, however she decided to spend the week-end in London (…I mean seriously…? ):doh:
I had Chicken Crostini which was just ok, the pasta was fine but the chicken was very dry and over cooked, IQ2012 hadn’t eaten since the previous Tuesday so she just wolfed hers down and burped.  Then she ordered a lemonade and sat with the contented look she usually reserves for evenings spent within an arms reach of a Shisha,.
Tropicana and Wambuis didn’t comment at all on the food to my recollection, and Ibkiss only to say that the chocolate was a little thick and it took too long for the bread to soak it up.

KC1 smiled pleasantly throughout the meal indicating she was happy , which in turn caused KC1’s hubby to smile, indicating he was also happy … in retrospect this was the first indication of how the newly- weds plan a life of marital bliss … the mantra…”a happy wife is a happy life”…playing no small part in this….

To be fair I think Friday is not a good day to visit Oregano’s in Media city. I imagine it caters for lunches during the week much better. There were only two staff on duty and there were two tables of six one inside and one outside , another one or two diners also came along.
So they struggled a little. The food was ok at best, and the service a little lacking.
I would not rush back.

We did not lack for conversation though, and we were having a really lovely time when the bill arrived so it was decided to bring the party elsewhere as it was still only mid afternoon.
The Rooftop bar at the Radisson was suggested by myself, ( the 1st of 2 mistakes that day ) and people readily agreed, so off we went on our merry way (it gets merrier) to 
the cars. It took a little organising to get people in the cars , then get the cars parked , make our way to the roof top, find nice seats with shade , find the bar-man, this was a problem until we discovered the bar didn’t open until 7pm. 
Now you would expect two or three…. the non drinkers in particular… to shake hands, mutter a few pleasantries and be off..wouldn’t you..? 
Not this happy bunch…Wambuis saved the day with a quick suggestion… :clap2: and we hastily made our.. still merry way… to The Yacht Club at the Marina…
Some of us proceeded to get merrier. No problem finding a bar-man here….buy one get one free all day….the conversation flowed as freely as the Carlsberg and g&t…Wambuis love-juice got a mention again…Tropicana..suggested Mexican food as our next cuisine…we all agreed and the venue and date are to be confirmed, KC1’s hubby expressed an interest in how the local ladies looked without their Abaya… and was subsequently evicted from the ladies where he was found seeking an answer…  IQ shared her experiences at the water-park in Al Ain, not to be out-done the KC1’s shared their experiences climbing Kilimanjaro…( I **** u not )
IB and IQ curiously left early, and roughly around the same time…leading to immense speculation at the table…:gossip: IB only left to get tickets for the Fat-boy slim event…
he returned four hours later wearing a new shirt…IQ did not return…

Oh Such Fun we had….until ….yep…. mistake number 2 ….I allowed myself to be convinced…having requested some Fat Boy Slim tunes from the DJ…to tag along to the Final Sandance before the Summer…
Enough said…
I made a hasty retreat in a lovely sand-free taxi to my lovely sand-free apartment, and was in my lovely sand-free bed at 10.30 Mr Sandman arrived before 11..

Watch this space for the Mexican Extravaganza...:boxing:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Alcohol-free Mexican = Maria Bonita Taco Shop & Grill in Jumeira 1/Umm Suqeim 3 (Umm Al Shief Road). Thank me later. Or now, if you'd prefer.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Alcohol-free Mexican = Maria Bonita Taco Shop & Grill in Jumeira 1/Umm Suqeim 3 (Umm Al Shief Road). Thank me later. Or now, if you'd prefer.


Thanks Gav,
I think the first one you mention was Tropicana's choice, I could not remember it when I made the post...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

2nd'd Marie Bonitos. Absolutely proper...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Avoid the tacos.. seems they think sprinkling a curry type flavor on the beef as maybe they think it makes it a bit more authentic  

(I dont eat beef, this is from a lovely indian ladies experience there)


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

RedMac said:


> We chose to sit outside…or IQ2012 and myself did as we were the first to arrive…
> We found the place despite the best efforts of Edel, the lady who answered the telehone a number of times before thankfully transferring me to the delivery driver…
> if you’re looking for it..
> opposite the Holiday Inn…. is how I would describe it, …
> ...


i must say this made me smile. thank you for posting it. you've got some talent to narrate 

on a different note, how much did you spend (all food and mistakes included)?


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

cami said:


> i must say this made me smile. thank you for posting it. you've got some talent to narrate
> 
> on a different note, how much did you spend (all food and mistakes included)?


Thanks Cami,
glad you enjoyed reading this...it is great fun attending and almost as much fun summarising..
We started doing this a few months ago and the idea is to have an alcohol free lunch / meal where a group of people can get together from the expatforum and have a laugh over some nice food in an inexpensive restaurant... the cuisine and venue for the following meal is chosen as we eat on the day....the criteria in choosing is the suggester must know the restaurant, know the tel no etc, have eaten there, and the cost for the meal must be below 100d's...and that's it...oh and all attendees must be over 21....
What happens afterwards is up to the Gods... sometimes it's a nice cup of coffee in a convenient coffeee shop...and sometimes it's as attached..it has always been good fun... what you spend after the meal is up to yourself...the meal cost 77d's on Friday...the drinks I don't know....and lets just forget about Fat Boy Slim...


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

So you did end up going to Sandance, i somehow knew you would  
were the KC's "convinced" to go there as well by Ibkiss ?

I did give my opinion of the food which was pretty much: "average", have had better Pasta, have had worse, though the Penne I dropped on my shirt did affect my mood and opinion slighty... towards the negative..

As for the next place, I did suggest Maria Bonita's, though i never tried it; going by the feedback here and from Wambuis the other day, i think we should be fine.


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

Tropicana said:


> So you did end up going to Sandance, i somehow knew you would
> were the KC's "convinced" to go there as well by Ibkiss ?
> 
> I did give my opinion of the food which was pretty much: "average", have had better Pasta, have had worse, though the Penne I dropped on my shirt did affect my mood and opinion slighty... towards the negative..
> ...


Ha ha ...'wish I remembered the shirt incident for the summary Topicano..
Yeah you were right everything was just about average in Oregano's... the KC's,( not much convincing needed after the carlsberg...a happy wife is a happy life...) Wambuis, IBKiss and ... ...yours truely...went to Fat Boy...
Maria Bonta's it is then.. sounds like the place all right...I think Friday 25th at 1.30 was the date and time.....?
Looking forward to seeing you and everyone there ...and also anyone else who would like to come along....


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

RedMac said:


> Maria Bonta's it is then..


And, RedMac, the question will be... Are you actually going to order Mexican dishes at Maria Bonita's ?


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ccr said:


> And, RedMac, the question will be... Are you actually going to order Mexican dishes at Maria Bonita's ?


Why not come along and find out for yourself...?...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Mexican food reminds me of Brazilian food but with chillies. 
Oh and the sweet beans !!!


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Tropicana said:


> So you did end up going to Sandance, i somehow knew you would
> were the KC's "convinced" to go there as well by Ibkiss ?
> 
> I did give my opinion of the food which was pretty much: "average", have had better Pasta, have had worse, though the Penne I dropped on my shirt did affect my mood and opinion slighty... towards the negative..
> ...


I think the convincing role was very well played by Wambuis .. LOL !


----------



## RedMac (Jul 25, 2009)

ibkiss said:


> I think the convincing role was very well played by Wambuis .. LOL !



I agree IB, I mean ..."for crying out loud"...was I EVER going to dance...?  I did say however ( under chemical influence ) that If everyone at the table went ...I would go...and Wambuis did not forget...
well it was fun...I think...:confused2:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

RedMac said:


> Why not come along and find out for yourself...?...


Can't... I will be busy having real Mexican food (aka Tex-Mex ) in Houston for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## IQ2012 (Feb 14, 2012)

*La Isla Bonita*



RedMac said:


> Why not come along and find out for yourself...?...


I will do so :clap2:

Just to make sure there are no more artistic licenses being taken by RedMac :boxing:

ah he has the gift of the gab


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

ccr said:


> Can't... I will be busy having real Mexican food (aka Tex-Mex ) in Houston for the next 2 weeks.


+1. 

......and Houston got mentioned in the thread. That is all.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

Now of course if we want to be pedantic, i will point out that Tex Mex can be quite different from real Mexican 

Personally I prefer New Mexican cuisine with its red/green chile, blue corn pancakes and what not, , all of which is more Mexican than Tex-Mex, but not quite full Mexican, 

Confused? You should be....!


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry you guys didn't enjoy Oregano's - we go from work and the pizza's are always really good  

Oh well - I'll lay off recommending places for a few weeks :nono:


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

I have always liked the pizzas form there, but had one last week (tres amigos) and the chicken on it had bone and cartilage on it! Was not impressed


----------



## 5herry (Jun 25, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> I have always liked the pizzas form there, but had one last week (tres amigos) and the chicken on it had bone and cartilage on it! Was not impressed


ewwwww 

Def off the list now

Reminds me of when I found a reasonably sized bone in my Macs Chicken nugget in Cairo


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you lot do make it to Maria Bonita's, then as Jynxy has mentioned already, stay away from the Tacos (Beef and Chicken).....they tasted more like Taco Tandoori or Tikka Tacos  Maybe the chef was just having a bad night, who knows. Otherwise, the place is great!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Never had any problems with their steak tacos in the many times I've been there, must have been an off-night or something.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Tropicana said:


> Now of course if we want to be pedantic, i will point out that Tex Mex can be quite different from real Mexican


... Thus the smilie on original post 

Personally, I prefer Tex-Mex over other varieties, especially the one in Me-hi-ko... :clap2:


----------



## Lovefreshair (Jan 14, 2012)

Mexican....count me in! 

Oh how I've missed you all...visitors and family are soooo overrated! :-S


----------



## KC1 (Sep 30, 2010)

We'll be there!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you are planning on dining at Maria Bonita's on a Thursday or a Saturday night, I might join you all.  Do keep us updated.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

the original schedule was for friday afternoon but i can def do thursday or saturday night, what about the others?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Sorry, I obviously didn't read the entire thread and just jumped on the Maria Bonita bandwagon . Hope you all have fun. I will join some other time!


----------

